# Qrops, Unlocking UK pensions



## Pension (Apr 24, 2011)

New legislation now allows Brits to transfer their pensions into Qrops, giving access to tax free cash before retirement age.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pension said:


> New legislation now allows Brits to transfer their pensions into Qrops, giving access to tax free cash before retirement age.


Theres been an advert on our local english speaking radio station talking about this for several months now! I do hope you're not thinking of advertising on here, cos we dont allow them!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pension said:


> New legislation now allows Brits to transfer their pensions into Qrops, giving access to tax free cash before retirement age.


Yes that they can pay off debts with now & give the the so called Pension Adviser a tidy commision.
Slight problem may though occur a few years down the line..........correct


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Pension said:


> New legislation now allows Brits to transfer their pensions into Qrops, giving access to tax free cash before retirement age.


How exactly is this new ?


----------

